# Better Call Saul S05E07 "Jmm" Breaking Bad Spoilers OK



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Kim did marry Jimmy so that she can't be compelled to testify against him. How long will Jimmy continue to be honest with her? 

Nice to see Lydia again. I love to hate her!

Gus helped Nacho blow up his restaurant. Guess that keeps Nacho's butt covered.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Will we see Gale Boetticher soon?

German guy and the dipping sauce


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tony_T said:


> German guy and the dipping sauce


I figured there must be some back story there, but I don't remember what it was.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I figured there must be some back story there, but I don't remember what it was.


When he was shown in BB, he was in the tasting room sampling new dipping sauces that were being tested for one of the restaurants. This was when he was being investigated by the local police after the s#$t when down with Gus. He then killed himself in the bathroom with a portable defibrillator.

See: Peter Schuler


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tony_T said:


> When he was shown in BB, he was in the tasting room sampling new dipping sauces that were being tested for one of the restaurants.


Oh yeah, now I remember! Thanks!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Was he the same guy in Breaking Bad who killed himself with the AED device?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

getbak said:


> Was he the same guy in Breaking Bad who killed himself with the AED device?


Yes (I had just edited my post to add that)


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I liked Kim's argument when she went back in the room to call out the president of Mesa Verde for not taking her advice. The advice was specifically to cover her butt in the first place, but that was really well done.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I swear the look on kim's face when he said "see you Thursday" was almost disappointment.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Interesting tidbit on the Insider podcast. They actually blew up that building in real life. It was a fast food restaurant that was going to be torn down, so they dressed the inside of it to look like a real restaurant, then destroyed everything, then blew it up. No visual effects. All practical effects. And even more interesting, they said that rigging the shot to show the frozen chicken sliding into the fryer was much more complex and required CGI (to remove fishing line that was used to pull the chicken down the slope).

I still wonder whether the real reason Jimmy and Kim got married is to take advantage of the marital privilege. That seems like a really stupid reason, and maybe just something Jimmy said to Huell to end the conversation. First, Kim proposed the marriage and she didn't know at the time that Jimmy was about to get very deeply involved with the Cartel. Second, if Kim really thinks Jimmy is going to be doing hardcore illegal stuff that would lead to her being questioned, I don't think she'd want to still be with Jimmy. And finally, Kim seems like she's honorable enough, and respects the law enough, that even if she were not required to testify against Jimmy, she still would do it if she knew he was guilty. Unfortunately, they didn't discuss this motive on the Insider podcast.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm wondering how the Mesa Verde story ends. Do they listen to Kim now? Will there be further interactions with Jimmy/Saul and his squatter client?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I'm wondering how the Mesa Verde story ends. Do they listen to Kim now? Will there be further interactions with Jimmy/Saul and his squatter client?


I thought it was pretty clear they would listen to Kim from now on...I guess we'll see.

On your second question, I would welcome that!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I think the issue with Mr. Acker is resolved. Mesa Verde agreed to let him stay there, paid him a settlement amount, and agreed to build their call center on a different property. So there really isn't much left in that story.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the issue with Mr. Acker is resolved. Mesa Verde agreed to let him stay there, paid him a settlement amount, and agreed to build their call center on a different property. So there really isn't much left in that story.


I didn't get that from the meeting with Mesa Verde and the second meeting where Kim aired her problem with MV not taking their advice, especially.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Gregor said:


> I didn't get that from the meeting with Mesa Verde and the second meeting where Kim aired her problem with MV not taking their advice, especially.


It was all hashed out in the scene between Jimmy and Kevin Wachtel. Then when Kim returned to their apartment that night, it was clear that Kevin had agreed to everything and the deal was done.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

Why is Mike now trying to get Lalo out of jail after he put him there?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mabes said:


> Why is Mike now trying to get Lalo out of jail after he put him there?


Lalo was continuing to cause problems from jail, and Gus decided he would be easier to deal with if he were outside and back in Mexico.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

"back in Mexico" made me think of this song. The Coasters. Wish I was in Mexico, or anywhere except this apartment, which I have left only a couple of times in the past couple of weeks.

Better Call Saul is getting me through a couple of days, but it's like last season. The whole damn show just zips right by. You just start to get into it and it's over.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> I liked Kim's argument when she went back in the room to call out the president of Mesa Verde for not taking her advice. The advice was specifically to cover her butt in the first place, but that was really well done.


She covered her butt well. Interested to see where her storyline goes. I didn't buy her asking Jimmy to get married at first. But I think she was arguing against her better nature. She knows who Jimmy is, hates it, but is intrigued by it. I don't think it will end well for her.

It's been a long time since I've seen Breaking Bad. She wasn't in it, was she?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Mabes said:


> She covered her butt well. Interested to see where her storyline goes. I didn't buy her asking Jimmy to get married at first. But I think she was arguing against her better nature. She knows who Jimmy is, hates it, but is intrigued by it. I don't think it will end well for her.
> 
> It's been a long time since I've seen Breaking Bad. She wasn't in it, was she?


Just like Jimmy is slipping to his original nature I think Kim is slippin to her childhood nature. Hopefully in the final season they will give us a little more depth into Jimmy=>Saul=>... Cinnabon character life.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Mabes said:


> ...It's been a long time since I've seen Breaking Bad. She wasn't in it, was she?


No


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

zalusky said:


> Just like Jimmy is slipping to his original nature I think Kim is slippin to her childhood nature. Hopefully in the final season they will give us a little more depth into Jimmy=>Saul=>... Cinnabon character life.


Yeah the Cinnabon scenes, in this season he is reduced to timid, fearful man. But he wasn't that way when he ordered the vacumn cleaner part. But that happened at the end of Breaking Bad. So will there be another series about what happened after he went into hiding? There certainly could be. In season 5, with Jimmy talking about working for the cartel, season 6 could end the story. But it won't, they could get another 2 seasons getting up to the timeline of BB.

I'm all for it. This is now my 3rd favorite show of all time.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

BTW, ordered food the other day, I think it was Pizza Hut, and had the option to get a Cinnabon as a side. I don't know if it was worth $5 but it was pretty effing good.


----------

